# Остеохондроз и экстравазальная компрессия левой позвоночной артерии



## lester (12 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора.
Меня зовут Настя, 32 года, город Екатеринбург.
Моя история: в 2015 г обратилась к неврологу по причине частых головных болей (2 раза в неделю) и мигрени с аурой (приступ раз год). После проведения МРТ и ангиографии головного мозга был поставлен диагноз гипоплазия ЛПА и вертебро-модулярной недостаточности. Лечение : голидор, нейромультивит и еще что-то, голова стала болеть реже.
Пол года назад появились боли в шее слева при повороте головы к левому плечу, головная боль участилась, приобрела характер жгучей с затылочной  части, голова стала "чугунной", потом появилось легкое короткое головокружение при повороте головы влево.
После посещения другого невролога, проведения МРТ шейного отдела и доплеровского обследования сосудов головного мозга и сосудов шейного отдела поставлен диагноз: остеохондроз ШОП, экстравазальная компрессия ЛПА.
Назначено лечение: целебрекс и вазобрал, на мышцы мазь никофлекс.
Пропила целебрекс, вазобрал еще пью.
Голова прояснилась, болит редко, себя хорошо, но шея  и дельтовидная мышца немного болят.
Невролог почему-то запретила массаж (но я начала делать массаж спины, пока один сеанс, так как мышцы справой стороны "забиты" ), мануальную терапию,  а остеопатов назвала " шаманами с бубнами".
 Мои вопросы:
1) Какое возможно лечение чтобы шея слева перестала болеть, кроме укрепления мышц шеи упражнениями?
2) Допустим ли массаж и мануальная терапия с моими результатами МРТ?
3) Чем в перспективе мне грозит вертебро-медулярный конфликт 2 степени? Рука повиснет в старости?
4) Можно ли спать на боку на левой стороне и какую подушку для сна лучше приобрести?
Заранее спасибо за вашу помощь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Мар 2017)

Важно.
Мигрень, это отдельное заболевание.
Гипоплазия может лишь учащать приступы болезни, но не быть причиной.


----------



## lester (13 Мар 2017)

Доброе утро!
Знаю, что мигрень отдельное заболевание. С ней все понятно, невролог сказал, то у меня вероятно базилярный тип.
У меня вопросы больше на предмет остеохондроза (стенозы, конфликты и пр  )


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2017)

lester написал(а):


> 1) Какое возможно лечение чтобы шея слева перестала болеть, кроме укрепления мышц шеи упражнениями?


Для начала можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. ...
Потом обратиться к мануальному терапевту,  владеющему мягкотканевыми методами для оценки состояния мышц шеи, с особым вниманием на кранио-вертебральный переход...
С какой именно целью Вы собрались "укреплять" мышцы шеи?


lester написал(а):


> 2) Допустим ли массаж и мануальная терапия с моими результатами МРТ?


Зависит от квалификации .... Мять и растирать "от фонаря"  ни-ни.... Стандартные мануальные манипуляции также очень нежелательно. .


lester написал(а):


> 3) Чем в перспективе мне грозит вертебро-медулярный конфликт 2 степени? Рука повиснет в старости?


Да ничем не грозит, при правильном подходе..


lester написал(а):


> 4) Можно ли спать на боку на левой стороне и какую подушку для сна лучше приобрести?
> Заранее спасибо за вашу помощь!


При правильном лечении можно будет спать как угодно и с чем угодно..


----------



## lester (13 Мар 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## lester (14 Мар 2017)

Добрый день!
AIR, невролог велел укреплять мышцы, наверно, чтобы они держали позвоночный столб


----------

